# Joey Lawrence



## D-50 (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wanted to open a thread about this young man.  His style is very impressive and obviously he has a ton of talent in conceptualizing a shot and then post processing his photos.  I would like to see people's attempt to recreate his style on this site though. I have seen some work here that almost rivals his. Hey mods you can bump this thread now to the right section but I did not want to post in photo themes because I feel that section is not viewed as much.  Lets see your best attempts. If you feel like giving some insight into your proces that would be nice for everyone but I understand if you dont.. Here a hint to some of you who have no idea. Create HDRs from a single shot and overlay layers with high pass filters, use shadow/highlight adjustments, and USM in small doses.  The rest is up to you Ill post some when I have time but "The office" is almost on and I'm half way into a bottle of wine that needs to be finished.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 18, 2007)

Lawrence is able to create his style through the lighting. It's not all in the post production. 

I think what I did today actually is pretty close to his look for the most part. Gritty and cold. I just set up my SB-600 as a kicker, and in the post production, turn down the vibrance, do contrast adjustments, in CS2, run smart sharpen over a few times with large radii, and up the contrast on the eyes. 

This is like the other image I posted, but I toned the eyes down a little. Lawrence's aren't as bright as the ones I had earlier. 







Lawrence uses a bunch of other textures for his work too. He actually has a $300 DVD out that basicly provides you with everything needed to make your images look like his, granted you have the lighting set up right.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 19, 2007)

He definatly uses creayive lighting to his advantage but after reading an interview with him I believe he uses a ton of post processing.  He talks about how post production is as important and is as essential to his craft as the actual shooting is. This leads me to believe he uses quite a bit.


----------



## Joxby (Oct 19, 2007)

D-50 said:


> He talks about how post production is as important and is as essential to his craft as the actual shooting is. This leads me to believe he uses quite a bit.



He under-estimates the importance of processing to him.....vastly
Without it, this thread wouldn't exist.
Or...maybe it would, who knows, strip back the processing in your mind to see the real Joey Lawrence.
I don't think he's half bad actually..


----------



## ilockert (Oct 19, 2007)

I actually have his DVD which he sets up a shot and gose from start to finish on everything. I got it when i did even know what ps was I ought to dig it out and re watch it see if i can figure it out now.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 19, 2007)

I was not saying he bad at all, on the contrary I think his work is great. I would love to see some landscape work by him as well


----------



## fido dog (Oct 19, 2007)

Very "Behind Enemy Lines" to me.

The work is sooo modern and cool.


----------



## alexblackwelder (Oct 21, 2007)

http://tutorial.joeyl.com/


----------



## alexblackwelder (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh wow, it's $300. Never mind...

And wow, he is only 17?!?


----------

